# Nazi flying saucer! Nazi flying saucer!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Squadron's 1/72 scale "Haunebu II" Nazi flying saucer, supposedly a top secret project from the end of WWII. I'm told "Haunebu" is actually a contraction of German words meaning "utterlky ridiculous made up BS." 

More pics at the link, and a guest star!
Squadron Models Haunebu II


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love your guest star. I've been thinking this would be perfect for an Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Those rivets are pretty large on the top hull, almost the size of Indy's hands. Nicely done kit though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> Those rivets are pretty large on the top hull, almost the size of Indy's hands. Nicely done kit though.


The thing's built like the Titanic!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know what, I forgot to take pics of it posed with some 1/72 scale real Nazi aircraft for size. Dern.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and here's a good question: look at the wheels. They're pointing in all 4 directions. How the hell does this thing roll??


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

John P said:


> Oh, and here's a good question: look at the wheels. They're pointing in all 4 directions. How the hell does this thing roll??


And the tires are wider than the openings so no chance they could retract inside the doors.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> Oh, and here's a good question: look at the wheels. They're pointing in all 4 directions. How the hell does this thing roll??


And as noted can't fit in the wheelwells as provided. 

Obviously built at the Century 21 effects house.  

(for those not in the know. Many of the aircraft built for the Gerry Anderson shows had the problem of having landing gear that just didn't really fit in any of the space provided. It wasn't always crazy obvious but in some cases it's almost as if they just didn't care  )

See, I can kind of 'handwave' away the wheels and not rolling (they used pneumatic tyres to allow all-terrain all-condition landing and to reduce the 'ground load' footprint) but can't do a thing about the size aspect. 

Altho on reflection, there's been some American 'cold war era' aircraft that had some seemingly magical landing gear. I think of the B-58 and how they manage to retract the nosewheel past that giant weapon pod, and the main gear of the XB-70, soooooooo. 

Always fascinating how it always goes back to the 'Adamski' design concept.

Nice build. Well done! I've always wanted to take one of the Haunebu saucers and paint it up in USAAF markings over the German marks as a post-war captured craft. Maybe someday.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work John. I have this kit, the Pegasus one and a resin kit from Skyhook I bought at Wonderfest a couple years ago. I need to at least build one of them!!!


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

How you say "shock and awe" in schpekkin ze Duetche?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Lummox said:


> How you say "shock and awe" in schpekkin ze Duetche?


Blitzkrieg would do the job.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Oh, and here's a good question: look at the wheels. They're pointing in all 4 directions. How the hell does this thing roll??


Where they're going, they don't need roads.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve H said:


> Blitzkrieg would do the job.


Not really. Blitzkrieg translates quite literally to "lightning war". Blitzkrieg might create shock and awe, but is not the same thing. It's the cause for the effect. Shock and awe translates into German as 'Schock und Ehrfurcht'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. Same purpose and effect, though, I'd say, no?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Not really, but mixing up cause and effect seems to be the "in" thing on the Internet.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Not really. Blitzkrieg translates quite literally to "lightning war". Blitzkrieg might create shock and awe, but is not the same thing. It's the cause for the effect. Shock and awe translates into German as 'Schock und Ehrfurcht'.


Yes, I know. I was just thinking that back in the '90s (moreso now) actually USING the term 'Blitzkrieg' in reporting would just not go, regardless of how the term is actually used in planning and so on.

'Shock and awe' is Blitzkrieg American Style  

But again, you are completely correct, it would not be an actual translation or even transliteration. What I meant to say in my inept way was to the people on the receiving end they were functionally similar terms. 

Blah blah blah.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Did you ever hear of Iron Sky? Nazis on the moon with flying saucers.






edit;

trivia;

The sound of a bell tolling is played repeatedly while the Nazi flying saucer is on its way to Earth on its first mission. This seems to be a reference to modern Nazi/UFO Mythology, which alleges the existence of a secret SS project to develop a machine known as "Die Glocke" - the Bell - an anti-gravity device designed to power the (fictitious?) "Haunebu" - the secret Nazi saucer. The saucer shown in the film also strongly resembles the "Haunebu" as depicted in various images claiming to depict this craft.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The entire tire axis could rotate sideways and fit, I think.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> The entire tire axis could rotate sideways and fit, I think.


If they were all steerable, maybe. The well would need to be deeper than provided I think. 

What do you think? It would need one of those giant halftracks that towed the Flak 88? Arrgggh all those years of building German WWII armor and I don't have any dang reference books! I fail!

ETA: Ha! From failure to success! I was thinking of the Sd.Kfz.7. That should be able to tow that saucer!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Just look at the struts, no option for steering. If there was a pivot assembly that could fix both issues. If the hydraulics on those struts were independently controlled you could get a small angle by making one side shorter and the other longer, but I doubt you could get more than 5 or 10 degrees before the tires hit the struts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sure I've seen Iron Sky. Lotsa silly fun.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

MartyS said:


> Just look at the struts, no option for steering. If there was a pivot assembly that could fix both issues. If the hydraulics on those struts were independently controlled you could get a small angle by making one side shorter and the other longer, but I doubt you could get more than 5 or 10 degrees before the tires hit the struts.


What if the pivot was up inside the wheel well bay, attached to the mounting/retraction mechanism? Sure that's a really dumb way to mount all that but hey, it's a FLYING SAUCER. maybe it would make sense somehow.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It probably flies straight up so won't matter if it steers or not. If it needs to be moved I guess they can put moving plates underneath it. Most flying saucers don't have wheels, just legs.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve H said:


> What if the pivot was up inside the wheel well bay, attached to the mounting/retraction mechanism? Sure that's a really dumb way to mount all that but hey, it's a FLYING SAUCER. maybe it would make sense somehow.


There are pictures of the underside of the thing on the website.




scooke123 said:


> It probably flies straight up so won't matter if it steers or not. If it needs to be moved I guess they can put moving plates underneath it. Most flying saucers don't have wheels, just legs.


Yeah, it would have all made more sense if they had used landing pads instead of tires, then it would be easy to imagine it all folding up inside those wells and have the doors be able to close.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

scooke123 said:


> It probably flies straight up so won't matter if it steers or not. If it needs to be moved I guess they can put moving plates underneath it. Most flying saucers don't have wheels, just legs.


Yeah, yeah... that's it, moving plates.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Hover about 50 miles up--and it's safe. Get lower, and fighters might eat it alive


----------

